# Enhancement Detail - Mini Cooper S JCW - Wolfs Hard Body!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The owner of this stunning MCS JCW - DW Member Ruth - had been recommended to me by Jesse from Wolf's (Thanks Jesse!!) so made the trip over to see me from Leicester to have her stunning Mini protected with Hard Body and to remove any defects if present.

I could tell the Mini have been lovingly cared for and was well protected from a previous application of Wolfs Body Wrap.

I'm afraid we don't have any 'before' and wash process pictures, but the process as always was:

- Wheel area with Smart Wheels and G101
- Foamed with Valet Pro Advanced Neutral
- Hand washed with CarPro Mitt and Britemax Clean Max
- Tardis, IronX and I4D Clay used for decontamination stages

After drying, we began to assess the paintwork for thickness and defects and also began to test various combinations to discovered which was best to use on this paint.

Some correction shots - please excuse the blurriness of some of them - the level of moisture during the evening I was working on this was causing havoc with my camera's lens:


DSC04728 by RussZS, on Flickr

Holograms evident from previous polishing - possibly by the supplying dealer:


DSC04735 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04741 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04743 by RussZS, on Flickr

Such a stunning flake to the paint!


DSC04746 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bird lime etching on rear bumper, which was surprisingly deep:


DSC04756 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not perfect but much improved:


DSC04758 by RussZS, on Flickr

After polishing, the JCW was foamed again and rinsed off at high pressure to remove any polishing dust:


DSC04760 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also had a Focus RS turn up which is on a fortnightly maintenance plan!


DSC04761 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with Hard Body on the paintwork:


DSC04767 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nanolex on the glass:


DSC04768 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some afters:


DSC04764 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04770 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04771 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04777 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04781 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04782 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04842 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04846 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04847 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04849 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04853 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04855 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04860 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once again, thanks for reading.

Next up we have something a bit different and there's an I4Detailing £10 Gift Voucher to anyone who guesses the answer to the question below correctly.

We are wrapping this BMW 335D this week (write up to follow) but can you guess what colour it's going to be?

(Excuse how dirty it is!!)


DSC04867 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also spent today applying window tint to this stunning Leon Cupra which is owned by another DW Member - again write up to follow:


DSC04813 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice write up and great results.

As for the BM, it's got to be Satin / Matt black. That's the only colour you can get wrap in  isn't it :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely stuff as always sir


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.

The 335 I think will be wrapped Bright orange


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm going for Matt white or grey


----------



## Mat1984 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great work as always I think the Beemer is gonna be wrapped bright yellow:doublesho


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Great work russ. I was going to say orange but I got beaten to it. so I'll say a blue like a Clio racing blue. Got to be in it to win it.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ some nice 50/50s


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Russ


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great work :thumb: I reckon its going to be lambo green :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

polishyourcar said:


> Great work :thumb: I reckon its going to be lambo green :lol:


Close...

Thanks all


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Great work, nice pop in the mini, I'm going to say a blue, possibly a sort of teal/light blue for the Bimmer?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Close...
> 
> Thanks all


Fluorescent green? :lol:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Porsche gt3 green?? Lovin the mini that flake pop is first class!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nobody has it yet...

There will be progress pics on the wrapping process on my Facebook Page tomorrow:

https://www.facebook.com/MidlandsCarCare

Thanks all


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

Metallic yellow like the Clio cup colour


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Awesome work. Will give you a call tomorrow if that's ok, want to see if i can book in for some one to one tuition.

Matt

Ps i think ultimate green


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Raceno7 said:


> Awesome work. Will give you a call tomorrow if that's ok, want to see if i can book in for some one to one tuition.
> 
> Matt


Thanks all 

I'll be busy most of tomorrow but feel free to leave me a voicemail or text and I'll get back to you ASAP - 07515 880871


----------



## hamza7 (May 3, 2011)

Great Job Russ, is it going to be lambo orange, red or blue lol.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

camo lol


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

Kawasaki green


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Another cracking job mate!!

If I was going to wrap a car I'd have it Focus RS green.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice work as always. 

I say purple


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice deep gloss on the Mini. Hard Body FTW

I'm pleased to say my Kia Soul still looks fresh, 3 months on with Hard Body :thumb:

Wayne


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good mate. Got to love the MINI's


----------



## gazzaog (Oct 4, 2012)

chrome wrap / or titanium


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work Russ! 

That Mini looks mean in that colour scheme! :devil:


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

Stunning job i reckon the beemer will be matt orange


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all. 

Wrap starts today... Still no correct guesses though... Competition closes at about 10am!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

stunning work as usual russ!

great write-up


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

just one quick question russ,

i'm searching for some portable light source for when i'm polishing, waxing my car,...
like you can see in picture 3. 

What type of lamp do you recommend and how strong?
i've seen last a promo for halogen lamp of 250W, will this be sufficient?

and with these kind of lamp can you always see the swirlings, scratches,...
or do you check this regulary with a kind of sun gun?

thnx!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Russ! It's identical to the one my missus Mum had before she swapped it for an Evoque! I always had a bit of a nightmare with those bonnet stripes marring very easily, how did you find them?

Great work as always!

Jon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Russ:thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice job ,as for BMW I'm going to say black and white like a cow .


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent job and nice writeup:thumb:


----------



## ruth11 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got to say thanks to Russ for a top job on my car. :thumb:
I'm thrilled with the finish and as it didn't rain on the way home, it's still all shiny and looks great on the drive  . Time to think about getting something similar done to my Porsche 993 Carrera 4 Cabriolet. It's about time that had some love.

Got some plans for the JCW over the coming months - the headlamp rings, rear light rings and front grille surround are all going black (hubby bought me these for Christmas but there was just no time to get them on before it went to see Russ).

Got a couple more ideas too but I'm keeping those under my hat for now.

Thanks again Russ, great work, car looks stunning


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it going to be Lime green colour like a focus RS?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Satin lime green?


----------



## ruth11 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Satin lime green?


Cheat 
:lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

ruth11 said:


> Cheat
> :lol:


Why's that?


----------



## ruth11 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Why's that?


Cos you've seen the post on Facebook that was put up about half an hour ago....


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

ruth11 said:


> Cos you've seen the post on Facebook that was put up about half an hour ago....


Don't use Facebook :thumb:


----------



## ruth11 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Don't use Facebook :thumb:


Hmm... not at all sus


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb:

Russ how are you finding the snow foam solution you are using comparing to magifoam, would be keen to find out as you have used a few snow foams on the market and I am hunting one down for myself, I'm after one that cleans the dirt by 95% clean, if there is one on the market does this


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

My Favorite colour combo on this car looks fantastic know it's got a new coat of HB, cracking result Russ


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely colour and lovely job...as always


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

Always fab work  the new unit is looking good and busy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words all - I'll answer the specific questions when I'm back in front of a PC

Quick preview on the wrap...


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Bonnet completed in matte Kiwi Green Hexis film:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks for the kind words all - I'll answer the specific questions when I'm back in front of a PC
> 
> Quick preview on the wrap...
> 
> ...


Who won then? Lol


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## dickyt (Jun 1, 2010)

Stunning work Russ, as per usual. I must say, what a amazing looking Mini - there are not many that I see that look as good as my wife's CSD, but this one is a stunner. Love the black and red combination, I wouldn't say no to one like that!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Lovely Mini these JCW, great job!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Top work again Russ! Have you seen any of previous cars which you have use HB? How well it has worked.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

The Mini looks great. Nice before and after pictures.

The RS on a scheduled plan - that is commitment from a serious owner :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 



sm81 said:


> Top work again Russ! Have you seen any of previous cars which you have use HB? How well it has worked.


Kind of mixed - where the owners have just used a pH neutral shampoo then its been superb, great beading 4-5 months on. Some instances where the owners have been using a popular 'pre cleaner' have resulted in apparent failure - but this is outside of Wolfs maintenance guidelines so not fair to draw a conclusion at all.

On the whole I'm very impressed by it though and its insanely easy to use


----------

